# Time to get RSA spousal visa in UK



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

Can anybody here give me an idea of how long it takes to get a spousal visa when applying in the UK?

This becomes important for me as LegalMan has indicated that applications will not be allowed in South Africa soon and I am still a few months away from returning.

I realise this can vary vastly, but would just likean indication.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It really depends - the applications still have to travel to Pretoria. However, we've seen really fast (one month) times. No-one can tell you how long it will take - why not simply go and do it? The earlier you do, the earlier you'll receive it.


----------



## mel2102 (Nov 16, 2012)

My British partner applied for his in London in March 2013 and it came through day before yesterday. We had been assured by SAHC of around a 24 month turnaround. We were working to those timescales so this is a shock.


----------

